
Insiders with Activision, EA Profit by Selling Stock During Buyback Programs - CraneWorm
https://games.mxdwn.com/news/insiders-with-activision-ea-profit-by-selling-stock-during-buyback-programs/
======
CraneWorm
> At no point during the buyback program did Activision repurchase its shares.
> Previously in February 2015, Activision Blizzard announced a buyback program
> at $750 million, also without repurchased shares.

Bruh...

